# 55 gallon angel tank and 120 gallon semi aggressive



## allaboutfish

heres my 55 gallon angel tank
























sorry its a little dirty. ive gotta do a water change tomorrow.
here's my 120


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Nice tank! I really like your rocks! Close ups?


----------



## GreyHounD

Its so beautiful!

I'm getting jelly.. aw man!


----------



## Jayy

Very nice! Are those both low tech?


----------



## allaboutfish

just macro and micro everyday.


----------



## robin623

Very nice tank !!


----------

